# Thoughts on the Neuspeed module?



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

It doesn’t seem like very many have this module. Is it worth the $399 price tag and does it give noticeable performance gains?


http://www.neuspeed.com/377/0/0/3111/641015-neuspeed-power-module.html#popUp[products]/0/


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

wont work on our car. we dont have a Gen 3. We have a Gen 3 B as i understand it.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Actually it should work on our engine.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Who wants to be the test dummy? I'm assuming it's similar to Burger's?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

honestly i trust Neuspeed...if we want to have a gofundme so i can be the test car for everyone, i am game :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
but i like the power and torque gains achieved with this simple "piggy back" system. makes me curious to see what an actual tune will do to our system and makes me believe even more that this is all a simple cam profile controlled by the ECU.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

I have had this installed for almost 2 weeks now and am pleased with the modest but noticeable performance increase. It holds boost much longer most noticeably, wish it fixed the sloppy transmission when letting off the gas but it does not have that capability. I know that transmission tuning may come with a custom tune once available but I am leasing so do not want to go that route and risk warranty/lease issues. The Tig so needs a Custom tune for it to be not only right but reach some decent performance potential for what it is.

Row1Rich had the module a few weeks before me and his comments that he had installed prompted me to order the same day.

I will note the module harness was NOT designed for our Tig's(see below) and I let Neuspeed know this was my only complaint, I sent them an email and received a reply:

Hello,

I finally had the time to install your power control module on my 2018 Tiguan. I have found the cable running from module to the boost sensor is approximately a foot too short causing the module to not have a good mounting surface within reach that IS NOT part of the engine. At the moment it reaches as far as the top of battery towards the ECU as shown in the pic.

Also, not sure if this is due to technical limitations, but why there is not a quick release pigtail most of the way down boost sensor cable in the event the owner wanted to remove the module in a moments notice instead of having to spend 15 minutes under the vehicle removing the belly pan to reach plug.

I have owned several custom tuned(handheld) flash turbo cars and I am happy with the performance increase just the install leaves me wanting a more vehicle specific module as noted above.

Their Reply:

Thank you for your email.

When the Module first came out a few years ago the batteries were the smaller ones so the side of the ECU was exposed, then later models used the longer batteries so the Module fit great down in the battery tray. Now with Audi/VW using the same engine in the larger vehicles (Tiguan,Atlas, Q7) we need to re-evaluate the harness lengths.

We do not use a quick release pigtail for one to keep cost down and if going to the Audi/VW dealership for warranty work or service every thing needs to be original.

Regards,

NEUSPEED Team


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

2THEXTRM said:


> I have had this installed for almost 2 weeks now and am pleased with the modest but noticeable performance increase. It holds boost much longer most noticeably, wish it fixed the sloppy transmission when letting off the gas but it does not have that capability. I know that transmission tuning may come with a custom tune once available but I am leasing so do not want to go that route and risk warranty/lease issues. The Tig so needs a Custom tune for it to be not only right but reach some decent performance potential for what it is.
> 
> Row1Rich had the module a few weeks before me and his comments that he had installed prompted me to order the same day.
> 
> ...


Is it $399 worth of performance gain?


----------



## blackfunk (Jul 11, 2012)

HarryPooter said:


> Is it $399 worth of performance gain?


I would think that would be an individual value assessment call. $399 might be $99 for one guy but $999 for another. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

blackfunk said:


> I would think that would be an individual value assessment call. $399 might be $99 for one guy but $999 for another.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Dead on. Plus to some, that spike might be all they are looking for, so $399 fits their needs. Personally, I'm waiting to see what Burger, APR, and Unitronic get into. I'd love for Unitronic to get into our 3b's since I live a 30 second walk to a Unitronic shop, I could easily install parts, push my tig down the street and get it tuned.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Nrth7 said:


> Dead on. Plus to some, that spike might be all they are looking for, so $399 fits their needs. Personally, I'm waiting to see what Burger, APR, and Unitronic get into. I'd love for Unitronic to get into our 3b's since I live a 30 second walk to a Unitronic shop, I could easily install parts, push my tig down the street and get it tuned.


this.
also waiting to see what is released by an actual ECU/TCU tuning company. given the numbers that we are seeing with this power module i am exciting to see what numbers are released from an actual OTS tune. but in the end, 399 for a 30/55 hp tq increase is well money spent in my mind; especially how slow this Tig already is hahaha


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Also guys don't forget that you can get a used one for real cheap. I'm looking for one locally.


----------



## Tk1973 (May 25, 2018)

$399 for 30 hp is incredible. I just don’t know if I believe it. Will wait for more evidence.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Unitronic is working on these new Bosch ECUs as we speak. I too will be waiting for them to release something flashable.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Tk1973 said:


> $399 for 30 hp is incredible. I just don’t know if I believe it. Will wait for more evidence.



Wait, what? Dude that's pretty normal. Most flash tunes from major tuners are around 500-600 and will offer about the same for our vehicles. For the money it's absolutely believable.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nrth7 said:


> For the money it's absolutely believable.


Believable? - yes, definitely. Worth it? This is what is debatable. Its an individuals choice that can depend on lots of factors.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Saying you bought a used one. Assuming you would need to have the module flashed to recognize the new ECU? Is that similar to a Cobb tuner or do you have to take it to a dealer to update?


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Believable? - yes, definitely. Worth it? This is what is debatable. Its an individuals choice that can depend on lots of factors.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


You didn't read the conversation we were having Don. We, myself included, already commented it's worth is based upon every drivers individual perspective. What I was replying to is TK1973's post, that he wasn't sure whether to believe those numbers or not.


----------



## Nrth7 (Aug 24, 2015)

blackgliguy said:


> Saying you bought a used one. Assuming you would need to have the module flashed to recognize the new ECU? Is that similar to a Cobb tuner or do you have to take it to a dealer to update?


That's a good question, and now I'm curious. With the Cobb, you have to marry/unmarry the unit to your ECU, and if it's not unmarried when it's sold, it's a brick that costs some serious cash for Cobb to unlock. But the Cobb is a read/writer that you download tunes (or get a pro to write one) through, while this Neuspeed Module is just a piggy back unit that feeds live data into the ECU, so my guess is that it doesn't need to be married to the ECU, so buying a used one should be safe.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

blackgliguy said:


> Saying you bought a used one. Assuming you would need to have the module flashed to recognize the new ECU? Is that similar to a Cobb tuner or do you have to take it to a dealer to update?





Nrth7 said:


> That's a good question, and now I'm curious. With the Cobb, you have to marry/unmarry the unit to your ECU, and if it's not unmarried when it's sold, it's a brick that costs some serious cash for Cobb to unlock. But the Cobb is a read/writer that you download tunes (or get a pro to write one) through, while this Neuspeed Module is just a piggy back unit that feeds live data into the ECU, so my guess is that it doesn't need to be married to the ECU, so buying a used one should be safe.


Cobb Accessport = ECU tunes. You just flash maps with their accessport tool.
Neuspeed power module is a piggyback, it's pretty much a hardware mod. You simply install the module and it does its job. It's not paired with your specific ECU.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah think of it as basically just adding in a bunch of resistors to trick the ECU into putting out more power.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

The Neuspeed module is not ECU "married", it is a generic canned module that can be used from vehicle to vehicle without licensing issues. They advertise the unit does compensate for the varied fuel octane levels being used when the proper octane selection is made on the unit.

I have owned handhelds and have had custom tunes built based on data logging that have always yielded the very best results possible and I will always chose custom over canned when I am not concerned with possible warranty work. Lets face it, unless your wallet is bottomless or your dealer is awesome at looking the other way, this is always a concern until the warranty runs out.

This module is plug and play, can be removed before service work and provides a modest performance boost for less than most handheld units and much less than a custom tune. The HP/TQ increases I do not believe are based on Tig dyno numbers but based up on previous results they have probably ran across the dyno with this motor in other platforms so probably pretty accurate.

It is what it is I guess and I am overall pleased with my $399 spent despite the issue with incorrect harness length.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

2THEXTRM said:


> The Neuspeed module is not ECU "married", it is a generic canned module that can be used from vehicle to vehicle without licensing issues. They advertise the unit does compensate for the varied fuel octane levels being used when the proper octane selection is made on the unit.
> 
> I have owned handhelds and have had custom tunes built based on data logging that have always yielded the very best results possible and I will always chose custom over canned when I am not concerned with possible warranty work. Lets face it, unless your wallet is bottomless or your dealer is awesome at looking the other way, this is always a concern until the warranty runs out.
> 
> ...


I've had mine installed for 4 weeks, well worth it. This will do until someone cracks the ECU and a real tune becomes available.

Didn't have an issue with the harness length myself.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm about to do a thing...


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

I know they are made for multiple model and brand years but dang!!! nice used find, if half price then beyond worth the money while waiting for a full tune


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Row1Rich said:


> I've had mine installed for 4 weeks, well worth it. This will do until someone cracks the ECU and a real tune becomes available.
> 
> Didn't have an issue with the harness length myself.


Cool, so where did you mount the module?


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

I need some help here... Which one is the MAP sensor?


2THEXTRM said:


> Cool, so where did you mount the module?


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

2THEXTRM said:


> Cool, so where did you mount the module?


Nestled between the battery and ECU


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Row1Rich said:


> Nestled between the battery and ECU


haha, that is where mine resides since there is not any other options really.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

# 2 is the MAP sensor. 
#1 is the MAF sensor.


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

does it require 91 octane


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

CC'ed said:


> # 2 is the MAP sensor.
> #1 is the MAF sensor.


Not relevant to this application.

For MQB Tiguan, use the directions for S3/Golf R


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

sunrunner said:


> does it require 91 octane


Yes


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

Row1Rich said:


> Not relevant to this application.
> 
> For MQB Tiguan, use the directions for S3/Golf R=


Actually that helped me!
My module is now installed, but I have 3/4 of a tank left on regular 87 gas. Can't wait to fill up on 91 !!


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

Bawlti said:


> Actually that helped me!
> My module is now installed, but I have 3/4 of a tank left on regular 87 gas. Can't wait to fill up on 91 !!


did you find any different running 87 octane gas with the module installed?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

In for updates might jump on this or wait a bit longer


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

2THEXTRM said:


> The Neuspeed module is not ECU "married", it is a generic canned module that can be used from vehicle to vehicle without licensing issues. They advertise the unit does compensate for the varied fuel octane levels being used when the proper octane selection is made on the unit.
> 
> I have owned handhelds and have had custom tunes built based on data logging that have always yielded the very best results possible and I will always chose custom over canned when I am not concerned with possible warranty work. Lets face it, unless your wallet is bottomless or your dealer is awesome at looking the other way, this is always a concern until the warranty runs out.
> 
> ...


Is there any risk to damage by using this system? I'm leasing and would prefer not to do anything permanent. The idea of being able to remove the unit before taking the car in for service and before turning in at the end of the lease is much more preferable than doing a permanent tune. I was just missing my 2016 Tiguan's 200HP and reminiscing about how I used to pass traffic so much easier. If this can get me back to that, I'd be happy--despite having to use higher octane again, I've enjoyed the $ savings.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

jaybw6 said:


> Is there any risk to damage by using this system? I'm leasing and would prefer not to do anything permanent. The idea of being able to remove the unit before taking the car in for service and before turning in at the end of the lease is much more preferable than doing a permanent tune. I was just missing my 2016 Tiguan's 200HP and reminiscing about how I used to pass traffic so much easier. If this can get me back to that, I'd be happy--despite having to use higher octane again, I've enjoyed the $ savings.


I do not believe there is any risk running this set-up. Being a canned tune, they very likely went for fairly conservative to cover a wide range of parameters. I am also leasing and is why I went this route. My other vehicle I own so I run a full custom tune, big difference in price and performance.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

sunrunner said:


> did you find any different running 87 octane gas with the module installed?


A bit yes, but you should really NOT run a module or tune with regular 87 oct, your engine won't like it.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

2THEXTRM said:


> I do not believe there is any risk running this set-up. Being a canned tune, they very likely went for fairly conservative to cover a wide range of parameters. I am also leasing and is why I went this route. My other vehicle I own so I run a full custom tune, big difference in price and performance.


Conservative for me is fine, so long as I can get back to how the previous tiguan felt with the power. Did you have the previous Gen like me? And if so, does this make it feel similar or, dare I hope, even better?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Have a module on the way. Will post my thoughts once it's installed.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

jaybw6 said:


> Conservative for me is fine, so long as I can get back to how the previous tiguan felt with the power. Did you have the previous Gen like me? And if so, does this make it feel similar or, dare I hope, even better?


This is my first vehicle that is not a Chevy or Dodge believe it or not lol. I drove my Tig for nearly 6 months stock so I can say it does give it a nice kick in the seat of the pants that it really needed and has changed my mpg very little if any surprisingly since I have the skinny pedal always to the floorboard until I get to cruising speed


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

2THEXTRM said:


> This is my first vehicle that is not a Chevy or Dodge believe it or not lol. I drove my Tig for nearly 6 months stock so I can say it does give it a nice kick in the seat of the pants that it really needed and has changed my mpg very little if any surprisingly since I have the skinny pedal always to the floorboard until I get to cruising speed


Ha, ****. Anywhere near Houston so I can maybe test drive yours? :-D


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

jaybw6 said:


> Ha, ****. Anywhere near Houston so I can maybe test drive yours? :-D


Not quite close enough to meet up for a test drive from NY


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Subscribed. My first tune was a neuspeed chip soldered to my 2002 GTI 337 ecu. I like this much less invasive alternative.

I saw ECS has them for $380. And +30hp for <$400 is a bargain!

Has anyone had an issue with smoothness of power delivery?


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Waiting to see what Burger Motorsports does with the JB1 for this car/engine.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Just ordered my power module. Hope it will give it just enough boost to make this thing bearable.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

porsche911sc said:


> Just ordered my power module. Hope it will give it just enough boost to make this thing bearable.


would love to see a write up when you get it installed and your thoughts on it.

what trim do you have? 4motion?


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

SE. No 4motion. 

Ill do a write up. 



vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> would love to see a write up when you get it installed and your thoughts on it.
> 
> what trim do you have? 4motion?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Row1Rich said:


> Nestled between the battery and ECU


Sot sure how you did that. I couldn't get the boost sensor plugs over far enough with the module mounted there. Wound up mounting it right behind the passenger side headlight.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

M Diddy said:


> Sot sure how you did that. I couldn't get the boost sensor plugs over far enough with the module mounted there. Wound up mounting it right behind the passenger side headlight.


That's strange. I mounted the box first and then ran the wires to the connecters, plenty of slack still in the wires, had to zip tie them to keep the out of the way.


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> Sot sure how you did that. I couldn't get the boost sensor plugs over far enough with the module mounted there. Wound up mounting it right behind the passenger side headlight.


and where is the boost sensor located ?

is there need to remove underbody ?

found:









I managed to touch the plug. It is located under the A/C compressor. I will try to remove it later


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

I reached out to George at Burger Motorsports today. They offer a similar product for the Gen 3 versions of the 2.0T. My vw friends back East have had a lot of success with it.

Hoping they are planning a similar product for our engines. I think it will be tuned more appropriately for the EA888 Gen 3B if they release it. It is also non-invasive and can be disconnected when desired.

I'll keep you guys posted.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## wachu (Jun 13, 2018)

wachu said:


> and where is the boost sensor located ?
> 
> is there need to remove underbody ?
> 
> ...


Racechip S tested.

No noticeable changes ( but I will test it more few days)

As someone told me I should use 2x more expensive RS version

Waiting 4 Burger


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Row1Rich said:


> That's strange. I mounted the box first and then ran the wires to the connecters, plenty of slack still in the wires, had to zip tie them to keep the out of the way.


I supposed I could have take a bit more time, but, I'm pretty sure getting to the boost sensor was not going to happen with the box mounted there.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

M Diddy said:


> I supposed I could have take a bit more time, but, I'm pretty sure getting to the boost sensor was not going to happen with the box mounted there.


Did you pass the wire under the intake?


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

wachu said:


> ... Waiting 4 Burger


George from BM got back to me. They expect to release the JB1 and JB4 for our cars in about 2 months. They have a decent sized pool of beta testers now and the module works well with these Gen3B engines.

Looking forward to that product.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Bawlti said:


> Did you pass the wire under the intake?


I did. The MAP sensor too.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

I had no issue installing between the battery and ECU and running the wires.you do have to remove the splash tray to get to it. Like others I had to zip tie them as they were plenty long.



M Diddy said:


> I did. The MAP sensor too.


----------



## jaybw6 (Jan 27, 2013)

porsche911sc said:


> I had no issue installing between the battery and ECU and running the wires.you do have to remove the splash tray to get to it. Like others I had to zip tie them as they were plenty long.


It may be too soon for your write up, but any observations since install?


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

Hoping to pick one up in the next few days. Everyone still loving it?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Just picked a used one of these guys up too. Have yet to install, since I wanted to drain the 87 and filler-up with 91 prior to install. 

Will address my experience installing harness/mounting, as well as a performance review.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

alextakesphotos said:


> Hoping to pick one up in the next few days. Everyone still loving it?


Yes, it's only let down by the Tiguan's crazy transmission programming. I'd go back to stock engine performance for remapped transmission programming. But, I don't drive it anymore anyway, my wife loves it.


----------



## Timandmissy (Jun 7, 2018)

Blah. Between the transmission and the small turbo I feel like there's no hope for the US spec Tig. Hoping one of the tuners can change my mind.

Likewise, my wife now drives it full time and loves it. I went back to driving my '12 gli which feels like a rocket after driving the Tig.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Timandmissy said:


> Blah. Between the transmission and the small turbo I feel like there's no hope for the US spec Tig. Hoping one of the tuners can change my mind.
> 
> Likewise, my wife now drives it full time and loves it. I went back to driving my '12 gli which feels like a rocket after driving the Tig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yup, I'll be dumping the Neuspeed module as soon as there's software for the Tiguan from a reputable tuner.


----------



## Dunk50 (Aug 1, 1999)

*VW's problem not mine!*

Just read this thread and a few others. I am 72 years old and looking for a smaller vehicle than my Sienna or the Atlas but why oh why do they (VW) think small means slow and crappy much like my ole carcuss. At any rate it seems that VW goes above and beyond to code their ECU's so that they cannot be played with. Do you think they know that it is costing them sales. I want the Tiguan but think I am going to be stuck with the new Mazda CX-5 with the new 2.5 turbo. 250 hp and 310 lbs of TQ. Going to wait a couple weeks for tuners BUT 184 hp in a 7 passenger (quasi) is silly.


----------



## JimGravelle (Nov 13, 2018)

Dunk50 said:


> Just read this thread and a few others. I am 72 years old and looking for a smaller vehicle than my Sienna or the Atlas but why oh why do they (VW) think small means slow and crappy much like my ole carcuss. At any rate it seems that VW goes above and beyond to code their ECU's so that they cannot be played with. Do you think they know that it is costing them sales. I want the Tiguan but think I am going to be stuck with the new Mazda CX-5 with the new 2.5 turbo. 250 hp and 310 lbs of TQ. Going to wait a couple weeks for tuners BUT 184 hp in a 7 passenger (quasi) is silly.


Hey Dunk50,

Stuck with the new Mazda CX-5? Don't you have a choice? 

I know a lot of folks tend to beat on the Tiguan by complaining about it's "slow performance"...but I don't believe they are being fair...they need to compare apples to apples. Comparing the performance of a Tiggy to a GLI (no offence intended Tim) doesn't make much sense to me. I know it's human nature to compare something new to what you are familiar with...I'm coming from a Jetta TDI...which was great on gas and fun to drive in it's own right. I needed something bigger, with loads of great creature comforts (getting up there in age myself), but didn't want to spend too much buying it (don't want car payments for the next 5-7 years), nor something that hurt my wallet at the pump. Going with a higher-performing vehicle means premium unleaded...and may not be worth it in the long run.

Another consideration is build quality. My daughter owns a Mazda...which she enjoys...but I've never been impressed with their vehicles of late. Give me a classic Mazda B-series pickup from back in the day...those were bullet proof...great for hauling stuff...but not too practical for day to day use or comfortable for long road trips.

Don't get me wrong...I love to go fast too. Which is why I have the supercharged beast in the garage for weekends in the summer! 

My advise is to test drive both....at comparable trim levels...and don't feel as though you need to be easy on it...put it to the floor if you want! You are the customer!

When I took the Tiguan out on a test drive for the first time, I mentioned to the VW salesman that it seemed a little sluggish...so he suggested I switch it from Eco to Sport mode. Which I did and I was impressed! It was plenty responsive and a joy to drive...and if I just want to putz around and save gas I have the option to switch it back to Eco mode...which is a nice feature. At the time I was comparing it to an Audi Q5, but went for the Tiguan for a bunch of reasons (some listed above). I've owned VW's for years now...and have been told I'm a bit of a 'VW fan boy'...(don't like that term)...but I've been super impressed with my Tiguan Highline (Sel Premium in the US)...my mechanic calls it an Audi with a VW badge. The best of both worlds.

Enjoy!

Jim.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

*Neuspeed power module*

Anyone have any feedback on the neuspeed power module on the mqb? I'm sure it's been discussed, but vortex is blocked here at work and the phone search is......ya.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Has anyone who installed brought their tig into a dealership yet? In known they state it wont trip any dealer codes, but I'm looking for real world results!


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you for that, here we gooooooooo


----------



## adema69 (Jun 4, 2006)

So any actual reviews of this module being installed? has anyone tried vag coming the vehicle to see actual boost increase?


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

1500 miles on mine and its doing great. Made quite the difference but its not fast by any means. I can live with that since I didnt buy the car to go fast.


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

alextakesphotos said:


> 1500 miles on mine and its doing great. Made quite the difference but its not fast by any means. I can live with that since I didnt buy the car to go fast.


How is your fuel economy after the install? Hoping the increased power doesnt swing it too far in the other direction.


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

alextakesphotos said:


> 1500 miles on mine and its doing great. Made quite the difference but its not fast by any means. I can live with that since I didnt buy the car to go fast.


Same feeling here. It's okay, you feel the difference, but it's not enough to put a smile on your face.


----------



## audifan22 (Jul 22, 2009)

Has anyone actually done a 0-60 test with the module? Does it help with highway passing power?


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

Bawlti said:


> alextakesphotos said:
> 
> 
> > 1500 miles on mine and its doing great. Made quite the difference but its not fast by any means. I can live with that since I didnt buy the car to go fast.
> ...


100% agree. Added the NS PM (along with a sprint booster) to my MQB Tiguan SEL-P R-Line a few week ago and would give the same exact review.

I have other vehicles for the “smile on your face” factor .... the NS PM gives the rig enough power to be “tolerable” for a daily driver for work 🙂


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

audifan22 said:


> Has anyone actually done a 0-60 test with the module? Does it help with highway passing power?


Yeah, 0-60...eventually. lol. Its honestly not worth measuring. 

As far as highway passing power, sure its there but not like I would want it to. I daily drive a Mk7 GTI with a tune and that has what I would call great passing power, when I drive my wife car (Tiguan) I wait until its "safe" to pass.



mattyice703 said:


> How is your fuel economy after the install? Hoping the increased power doesnt swing it too far in the other direction.


About the same. Not enough to notice.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

I have the race chip on my Tiggy. Huge difference from stock. They claim 44 horse and 75 lb foot of torque increase. Shipped from Germany and it only took 5 days.

Update: I did spring for the for the RS version.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> I have the race chip on my Tiggy. Huge difference from stock. They claim 44 horse and 75 lb foot of torque increase. Shipped from Germany and it only took 5 days.


And it works on the North American model tiguan? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> And it works on the North American model tiguan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It works with mine. Only had it a week or so but so far no error codes or fault codes at all.


----------



## ec2k1gt (Feb 24, 2011)

Any more updates from those that have been running this for a while? Is the cost of having to pump premium offset by the increase in power? 

My wife purchased one for my Golf R not knowing that I'm running a GIAC flash, instead of returning it I'm thinking about running it on the Tiguan.


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

ec2k1gt said:


> Any more updates from those that have been running this for a while? Is the cost of having to pump premium offset by the increase in power?
> 
> My wife purchased one for my Golf R not knowing that I'm running a GIAC flash, instead of returning it I'm thinking about running it on the Tiguan.


I had the neuspeed in my tiguan for a few months and worked and performed great. Only reason I took it out was I wanted something I could change some settings wirelessly. I ended up getting a Racechip Rs and I will tell you the performance was even better with the Racechip and I could change setting from inside the care without any kind of wires needing to run into the car. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## lraymaddox (Jan 7, 2015)

brianrose1981 said:


> I had the neuspeed in my tiguan for a few months and worked and performed great. Only reason I took it out was I wanted something I could change some settings wirelessly. I ended up getting a Racechip Rs and I will tell you the performance was even better with the Racechip and I could change setting from inside the care without any kind of wires needing to run into the car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


What model Tiguan do you have? I have 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line, I am wonder with the Racechip work for me. 


Thanks
Lamar


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

lraymaddox said:


> What model Tiguan do you have? I have 2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line, I am wonder with the Racechip work for me.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Lamar


I have a 2018 SE.
Motor will be the same so I don't think there would be any issue with fitment.

The Racechip is also a bit cheeper then the neuspeed module.

I am very pleased with the results that I am getting.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

Does someone have a link for the Racechip RS?

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## brianrose1981 (Jan 2, 2016)

Nitr01 said:


> Does someone have a link for the Racechip RS?
> 
> Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


https://www.racechip.us/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4PCqoMOs4QIVxouzCh3dJg8dEAAYASAAEgIP3fD_BwE

Just search for your vehicle.

The Racechip has been on my tiguan for I believe 3k miles. No problems and no check engine lights.



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

Anyone whos done any mechanical mods did you also change the the weight and viscosity of the oil ? I'm planning on getting the jb4 along with a new inlet pipe, intake and charge pipe from nuespeed.should I still use 0w-20 or go with something thicker since there will be more load and stress on the engine.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Will the race chip void warranty?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

mattyice703 said:


> Will the race chip void warranty?


Wondering the same. Is it detectable by dealer diagnostics?


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> I have the race chip on my Tiggy. Huge difference from stock. They claim 44 horse and 75 lb foot of torque increase. Shipped from Germany and it only took 5 days.
> 
> Update: I did spring for the for the RS version.


Do you notice any surging or anything with the race chip? I notice it a bit with my power module but I heard it runs better on the 2019's


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

mattyice703 said:


> Will the race chip void warranty?


Direct from their site:

As a result of the installation of a RaceChip chip tuning box, you may lose the ability to make claims under any guarantee provided by the manufacturer of your vehicle with regard to the engine (and possibly other parts of the vehicle). Furthermore, the installation of a RaceChip chip tuning box can affect warranty claims, if any, against the seller of your vehicle. RaceChip cannot be held liable for the loss of the aforesaid guarantee and/or warranty claims.


Sent while on the run


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

Dunk50 said:


> Just read this thread and a few others. I am 72 years old and looking for a smaller vehicle than my Sienna or the Atlas but why oh why do they (VW) think small means slow and crappy much like my ole carcuss. At any rate it seems that VW goes above and beyond to code their ECU's so that they cannot be played with. Do you think they know that it is costing them sales. I want the Tiguan but think I am going to be stuck with the new Mazda CX-5 with the new 2.5 turbo. 250 hp and 310 lbs of TQ. Going to wait a couple weeks for tuners BUT 184 hp in a 7 passenger (quasi) is silly.


So few things on this

This is just my opinion: I agree, I also think... if you look at just sheer volume.. how many highlanders, rogues, etc are being sold and they are not at all fun to drive.. So... VW basically seems to have said hey, nobody seems to care and look at the numbers being sold, so let's do the same... However, as a VW driver... this is the reason why I did not want one of those, because they are a complete Bore to drive... 

With that said, it could be a while for one of the ECU tuners to bring something out. 

I believe however there are a few things you could do to help before going the Mazda route..

1. Buy a Carista and change the throttle input (if only for this) to Direct... while again this is not throw you back in your seat change, it does help.
2. Buy JB4 tune, think there is a thread floating around.. while again this is not throw you back in your seat change, it will help, the numbers are not spectacular I think 19HP maybe, but combined with above, I do believe it makes the Tiguan much better to drive.

Lastly, as others have said, I have a smile on my face car... Is it hard to jump from one to the other... well yes... my wife just laughs when I drive the Tiggy as she can see the frustration, but after a while I honestly end up liking it even if it should have been brought to market with the existing 2.0 motor in the GTIs, etc.. and not rolled out the silly motor they did. FWIW, I think this was really a smart thing as mine on HWY has far exceeded EPA 30+ MPG and I am not nice to it.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Dunk50 said:


> ...but why oh why do they (VW) think small means slow and crappy much like my ole carcuss...


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

LOL! This had me laughing


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Direct from their site:
> 
> As a result of the installation of a RaceChip chip tuning box, you may lose the ability to make claims under any guarantee provided by the manufacturer of your vehicle with regard to the engine (and possibly other parts of the vehicle). Furthermore, the installation of a RaceChip chip tuning box can affect warranty claims, if any, against the seller of your vehicle. RaceChip cannot be held liable for the loss of the aforesaid guarantee and/or warranty claims.
> 
> ...





jimothy cricket said:


> Wondering the same. Is it detectable by dealer diagnostics?


They all say that to protect themselves from a lawsuit. If you disconnect the box before you bring it to the dealer, There wouldn't be any evidence of it even being hooked up to the car. Its no different then a neuspeed or other tuner. I've also had mine now for 5 plus months and over 6k in mileage. Been to the dealer 3 times for various CELs and they have plugged into the car. Never said a word about a tuner ever being installed. 

Now as far as the performance of the racechip.....night and day difference. With all the other modifications in VCDS and such its a f$%k ton better then stock. Fuel mileage went up a few MPGs and the power is there.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

jimothy cricket said:


> Do you notice any surging or anything with the race chip? I notice it a bit with my power module but I heard it runs better on the 2019's


I did when it was set at stage 5. I turned it to 4 and its been perfect since. I don't mess with it except to take it out to go to the dealer.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> I did when it was set at stage 5. I turned it to 4 and its been perfect since. I don't mess with it except to take it out to go to the dealer.


Which model race chip did you get?


Sent while on the run


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Which model race chip did you get?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


I went with the RS, the middle of the three they offer. I didn't need the BT option as we were putting it on and leaving it once it was set.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> I went with the RS, the middle of the three they offer. I didn't need the BT option as we were putting it on and leaving it once it was set.


Thank you! Was looking at the RS myself. You put it on setting 5? Do you stay in D or E mode while driving?


Sent while on the run


----------



## mattyice703 (Oct 25, 2016)

Triple6 said:


> Reihenmotor5 said:
> 
> 
> > Direct from their site:
> ...


That's the answer I was hoping for, I'm ok with uninstalling for dealer visits if I can get this car to put a smile on my face when I mash the gas. Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

mattyice703 said:


> That's the answer I was hoping for, I'm ok with uninstalling for dealer visits if I can get this car to put a smile on my face when I mash the gas. Thanks.


The only issue with the racechip and others I am assuming is that you have to either remove the lower plastic pan to remove the bottom plug or drop your arm down the front of the engine. I choose to remove the bottom pan as for I don't need a burnt or cut up arm from contorting it to the lower region of the motor from above. Some have said they do it from the top but my are isn't long enough to even try.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thank you! Was looking at the RS myself. You put it on setting 5? Do you stay in D or E mode while driving?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


I have tried all the settings. I've set it to 5 with sport mode and it has a big hesitation between first and second gear even with 93 octane in the tank. I'm gonna try an octane booster and set it to 5 and see what happens. We don't have any aftermarket performance parts on the car as of yet. I've never set it to the last setting figuring it would make it worse. As for what mode (normal, eco, sport) I'm in depends on who's driving. The wife leaves her profile in normal 99% of the time. I own a semi and with it I'm always trying for the best fuel economy and still have power if I need it so I change it up in the Tiggy based on what driving (city, highway) I'm doing.


----------



## amlmkv (Sep 6, 2011)

*Neuspeed Power Module Review*

Hi everyone,

I just picked up a used NPM and was able to install it tonight. Install took about half an hour, pretty simple and straightforward. I was able to reach for the boost sensor from the top so I didn't have to work from bottom of the car. 

We got a 19 SEL R-Line w/3rd row back in May and I love everything about the car except for the power. I have a gen2 CC that's stage 2 with full bolt ons minus the FMIC. Wife used to drive a MKV stage 2 full bolt on then traded for a MK7 stock. Then she traded her MK7 for the Tig. We knew that the car was under powered than any of the cars we have/had but we decided to get something that's a little more family friendly.

I don't drive her car much but when I do it just feels....slow. Anyways, I was a little sceptical about these modules since I've only dealt with OTS tunes but man, I can tell the difference. It's not stage 1 or 2 APR tune "wow" difference but it's noticeable. 

Moving from a complete stop or trying to merge on the highway used to be a waiting game so that I don't cut people off but now I feel like I'm able to actually accelerate and merge instead of waiting for cars to pass to merge.

After installing NPM and driving it I personally think this is the way Tigs should've come from factory. I'm pretty happy with the purchase overall and I think I'll actually like driving my wifes car now lol For those that are on the fence I would definitely recommend NPM. Like I said, it's nothing mind blowing but it's enough to make you feel less frustrated on the road.


----------



## abn505 (Mar 9, 2005)

amlmkv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just picked up a used NPM and was able to install it tonight. Install took about half an hour, pretty simple and straightforward. I was able to reach for the boost sensor from the top so I didn't have to work from bottom of the car.
> 
> ...


Any pics or links to the module? Any install instructions? Thanks


----------



## amlmkv (Sep 6, 2011)

[/QUOTE]Any pics or links to the module? Any install instructions? Thanks[/QUOTE]

Sorry no pics but here's a link.

http://www.neuspeed.com/641015-neuspeed-power-module.html


----------



## skiron (Apr 23, 2020)

*Tested Neuspeed*

I have 2019 VW Tigan SE AWD. All stock, didn't have a chance to change ABS params and AWD params as advised by Neuspeed. Anybody wants to email me latest VCDS?

Anyhow, so I did test 0-60 couple of times on stock but the test was done holding phone with stopwatch, so not so accurate 9.4 to 9.6 sec, but error due to when I see 60 when I tap stop on the stopper and when I tap start vs when I hit gas pedal is rater huge, maybe once I've got 9.35, I did replaced air filter to KN and removed "the grid" from air box.

With Neuspeed so far had only chance to make one test, did it using phone/GPS app made for such testing and got exactly 8.5 sec, so 1 sec less, and 1 sec from 2012 VW CC

The power is not amazing, I can feel the diffrence, it's getting extra boost at 4k RPM, but in lower rpm especially with slow press pedal it's stock, like on neu site "No change to idle, cruise and moderate acceleration modes of operation", in sport mode, you can go on hgw very well, still no amazing but I was driving 80-120Mph and was ok in light traffic.

In city normal mode it's much better than than stock, I think Tiguan should come out of factory with neuspeed module to be "normal". It all depends on people as well, I'm aggressive driver coming from VW CC R-Line so to me Tig is funny and frustrating, some people say it's amazing but those probably come from old cars or form toyota corolla, I don't think any VW owner would say anything good about stock tig, and the engine noise diesel like is so annoying (to me) I wanted to ship the car to Germany and drop it on their factory with big "F You" sign.

Going back to modules. There is no return policy on Neu, it doesn't matter you buy from ECS Tuning or Neu, you just can't return it. So go with Racechip, some people claim CELs but just turn down map from 5 to 4, if you go with 2 or 3 I'm assuming you'll be in save Neuspeed like map.

Also APR claiming again work for tune to Tig, so wait for that, if you afraid for wattanty, stay with Racechip. There is also a module from BMS, it maybe the best as it connect to gas pedal etc. much more input data, but felt too expensive. I've got BMS pedal tuner tho, but not sure what to think about it, if in stage one, press half and you get 3-4k RPM from stop, so feels too agressive, it does help I keep it in green with adjustment -2.

If you want just boost from VW stock for every day semi-aggressive driving neuspeed is ok. I should have bought BMW X1 with DSG, 10k savings was not worth "not knowing what to do about the car" I'm going to keep VW with Neu for now.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

For how cheap you can get these used, worth every penny! Its not going to rock your world, we need to wait for the real tunes to do any justice to this car but for what it is, it is definitely better. Anyone saying any less has too high of an expectation for it. Its safe, easy to install. Buy it used for cheap and when you upgrade to a real tune you can sell it and get what you paid for...no brainer for me. It did the trick for now. The other plus side is the modules are cross MQB platform so its not just Tig owners that you can sell it to, Golf R, GTI, etc can use it.


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I really want to pull the trigger on the racechip rs. You have to run premium gas correct? No 87?


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

jjwinters said:


> I really want to pull the trigger on the racechip rs. You have to run premium gas correct? No 87?



Why would you spend the $$$ on a product that hasn't gotten any decent reviews? Especially with actual tuners either already released or some very close to releasing an actual tune.


----------



## jjwinters (May 2, 2019)

I dont want to void the warranty. Would an actual tune do that? Plus most have to send you ecu to them.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

gti_addict said:


> Why would you spend the $$$ on a product that hasn't gotten any decent reviews? Especially with actual tuners either already released or some very close to releasing an actual tune.


The idea of being able to remove it yourself rather than waiting 5-10 days to ship out and have your ECU de-tuned (and then sending it back to tune again) is very attractive to some people.

I'm glad that people are loving the MTM tune and I'm sure people are going to love the APR and Uni tunes, too but it honestly seems like a nightmare if you're the kind of person to use your warranty on a $20k+ vehicle. The fact that you can't go and have warranty work done by VW without shipping your ECU to be de-tuned sounds _insane_. Not to mention--is it free to re-tune the ECU after your car is done with the warranty work? I'm sure that the shipping costs alone are killer but is it going to be hundreds of dollars on top of that? Preemptive maintenance is key--I get that--but there's only so much you can do.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

looking at racechips website, it appears this module is the same style that the neuspeed one is right? just a piggy back that can easily and quickly removed with no modification done to the car either physical or through software.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

AkiraSieghart said:


> The idea of being able to remove it yourself rather than waiting 5-10 days to ship out and have your ECU de-tuned (and then sending it back to tune again) is very attractive to some people.
> 
> I'm glad that people are loving the MTM tune and I'm sure people are going to love the APR and Uni tunes, too but it honestly seems like a nightmare if you're the kind of person to use your warranty on a $20k+ vehicle. The fact that you can't go and have warranty work done by VW without shipping your ECU to be de-tuned sounds _insane_. Not to mention--is it free to re-tune the ECU after your car is done with the warranty work? I'm sure that the shipping costs alone are killer but is it going to be hundreds of dollars on top of that? Preemptive maintenance is key--I get that--but there's only so much you can do.


Who is having their ECU detuned for the dealer to perform warranty work? I’ve yet to hear of a dealer turning someone away unless the “warranty” work was directly related to the tune. 

In my experience, I had the highest powered stock turbo Mk4 and the dealer fixed blown coil packs multiple times due to the ongoing revisions VW made to them. 

Every dealer is different, but all it takes is an honest conversation with the service guy. They can’t prove your tune caused an exhaust failure or something with the interior electronics etc. Blown off intercooler piping? Ok I’ll buy that since you’re running more boost. 

In the end you gotta pay to play.


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Who is having their ECU detuned for the dealer to perform warranty work? I’ve yet to hear of a dealer turning someone away unless the “warranty” work was directly related to the tune.
> 
> In my experience, I had the highest powered stock turbo Mk4 and the dealer fixed blown coil packs multiple times due to the ongoing revisions VW made to them.
> 
> ...


I understand that, but some people can't afford to throw away their factory warranties just to get a few extra ponies. This is my first VW so I don't have experience with their service departments, but when I owned my Focus ST, we had to be _very_ careful about bringing a tuned/modded car into a Ford dealership. Engine tune? They'd flag the car for future engine/turbo warranty claims. Short throw shifter? They'd flag the car for future transmission warranty claims. Sure, if you had connections with your local/preferred dealer, you could get around it but not everyone has those connections. Hell, with tons of VW dealers denying the TSB on the 2018 transmissions, I wouldn't put it past them to flag a tuned car.


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

The neuspeed module (and other modules) I understand that one of the plugs needs to be snaked near the bottom of the front - making it a tad difficult to install/uninstall without lifting the front.

How was your experience with this?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

AkiraSieghart said:


> I understand that, but some people can't afford to throw away their factory warranties just to get a few extra ponies. This is my first VW so I don't have experience with their service departments, but when I owned my Focus ST, we had to be _very_ careful about bringing a tuned/modded car into a Ford dealership. Engine tune? They'd flag the car for future engine/turbo warranty claims. Short throw shifter? They'd flag the car for future transmission warranty claims. Sure, if you had connections with your local/preferred dealer, you could get around it but not everyone has those connections. Hell, with tons of VW dealers denying the TSB on the 2018 transmissions, I wouldn't put it past them to flag a tuned car.


Then call your local dealer ahead of time and ask them what their approach is to a tuned car in for warranty items. They can’t flag your car if it’s not in the shop. A lot easier to get the direct answer than conjecture.


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

The really is no conjecture and this debate has been going on since the MKiV days when chip tuning became much simpler without having to send in your ECU. The dealer can only void your warranty if they can prove whatever mod you did (tune, intake, turbo, suspension etc) is what caused the damage that you're trying to have repaired under warranty. Even a lot of dealers now sell aftermarket add-ons to make more money.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

I think the Neuspeed module is not as great as the JB4.

I bought both and have an '18 SEL-P R-Line (with the updated engine/transmission software from VW TSB) & 2020 SE. The '18 pulls stronger than the '20 and hte power is smoother. I have the JB4 on the '18 and the Neuspeed on the '20. We also have the Sprintbooster Electronic throttle tuner on each vehicle set at the same settings. 

Overall the JB4 seems to give a bit more power and a smoother power band compared to the Neuspeed module.

If you're not going to do a full ECU tune, and only doing a piggyback, I would get the JB4.

Additionally, we've run on 89 octane, 91 and 93 for both tunes. On 93 you can notice a slight increase in power, but on both tunes 89 and 91 doesn't seem to show a noticeable difference. We run 89 in both vehicles regularly now.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

pillpusher84 said:


> I think the Neuspeed module is not as great as the JB4.
> 
> I bought both and have an '18 SEL-P R-Line (with the updated engine/transmission software from VW TSB) & 2020 SE. The '18 pulls stronger than the '20 and hte power is smoother. I have the JB4 on the '18 and the Neuspeed on the '20. We also have the Sprintbooster Electronic throttle tuner on each vehicle set at the same settings.
> 
> ...



Excellent comparative data! With either of your Tiguans, have you seen much of a hit on your fuel economy with these boxes? Can anyone else comment on how well any of the Racechips would compare to the Neuspeed or JB4 boxes?

Although I know APR makes an excellent product, I like the fact that I can easily disconnect these tuner boxes or _adjust the performance level_ in the case of the Racechip with it's bluetooth app.
I sometimes travel in remote areas of Wyoming where premium fuel is not available (imagine that!) so here's another advantage of having more control in the case of Racechip for simpler control without
removal. So it's high on my wish list right now.


----------



## Tiguan_STL (Apr 14, 2019)

I have module ill say it good after 3k seems like has more power nothing crazy to brag about. But better then stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

gti_addict said:


> The really is no conjecture and this debate has been going on since the MKiV days when chip tuning became much simpler without having to send in your ECU. The dealer can only void your warranty if they can prove whatever mod you did (tune, intake, turbo, suspension etc) is what caused the damage that you're trying to have repaired under warranty. Even a lot of dealers now sell aftermarket add-ons to make more money.


Love my dealership. Had my Tig in for an alignment after lowering it on Golf R Springs and forgot to disconnect my Power Module as they were not going to have to plug it into the computer. However, they ended up having to check something with VW after I last minute asked them to check something. Later the service specialist called me and asked if they could disconnect it before plugging it into VW so it doesn't get flagged....I'm like "heck ya, thanks for thinking of that." They charged me a small fraction of hourly service to do it but I'm okay with that. Was awesome, cat's out of the bag as it were but they noticed, and they asked me first so I was happy.


----------



## carenthusiat (Jul 29, 2019)

I realized this post is about neuspeed, I'm curious does anyone have any experience with using OBD plug ins for performance? (chip your car, race chip, dte systems)?

Do these override existing ecu settings and dedicatable or it only works while plugged in?

I know neuspeed and JB4 advertise that it's a piggy back system and can be unplugged.

I've been fortunate to always have cars with sufficient power and compared to my previous car my tiguan has 200+ less horsepower so looking to explore options to give it a bit more boost. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Hey folks, thought I would update on my Neuspeed as I will be selling it in the coming months as soon as I go to Unitronic for a proper flash. First I will say that I've been really happy with it as I've stated before. Very simple mod and has made the car a lot better to drive, throttle response, a little punchier, not fast but definitely more livable. 

As you know there is a 24GB recall that is a must for everyone. Link here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9432985-Service-Campaign-ECU-TCM-Update-9-16-20 I'm getting that done next week but the reviews are all very positive. I am looking forward to it. I am going to try and do a 0-60 set of runs with the dragy once that is done (I will try and do it as OEM and with the Neuspeed).

Not sure if others have done any runs but I do currently have a best 0-60 with the Neuspeed PM installed and with stock intake of 8.11 seconds measured with dragy. I don't think its amazing nor much better than factory but I will be doing some runs when I remove the PM and see (dragy is new so I didn't have any pre runs to compare to).

I will also be going back to my VWR 600 intake and Turbo Inlet Pipe to see if there are any increases before going to the Unitronic tune.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## IndecisionKills (Sep 9, 2020)

Installed my Neuspeed PM on Friday. Install is pretty easy and straight forward. I was not able to access the boost sensor from the engine bay as some have been able to, so I did from underneath. 

My impressions:

I knew it wasn't going to be a major difference, an it being a lease vehicle this was my only easy option to make the acceleration more enjoyable.

It is definitely a bit more smooth in pick up. I have left it in normal drive mode for most of the past few days. I will give it a go again soon in Sport and see if the difference is even more noticeable.

I think that adding an intake or a couple smaller mods would probably assist the module on the power and make it a more improved increase. 

If this were not a lease vehicle I would have easily gone for the APR over this. That would be the best bang for your buck power increase for this anemic engine.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

mattchatr said:


> Hey folks, thought I would update on my Neuspeed as I will be selling it in the coming months as soon as I go to Unitronic for a proper flash. First I will say that I've been really happy with it as I've stated before. Very simple mod and has made the car a lot better to drive, throttle response, a little punchier, not fast but definitely more livable.
> 
> As you know there is a 24GB recall that is a must for everyone. Link here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9432985-Service-Campaign-ECU-TCM-Update-9-16-20 I'm getting that done next week but the reviews are all very positive. I am looking forward to it. I am going to try and do a 0-60 set of runs with the dragy once that is done (I will try and do it as OEM and with the Neuspeed).
> 
> ...


Update....did some dragy runs with the PM removed and its noticeably slower. Best run was 9.09 0-60 so compare that to the PM which was 8.11 and a second quicker is a second quicker. Hoping Unitronic puts me somewhere in the 7.0 territory and that will be good enough for now.

By the way, My Neuspeed PM I purchased used for about $400 CAD, I just sold it for $400 CAD so as far as I'm concerned, buy it used and sell it used....didn't lose any money on it and got a better deal buying used.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> The neuspeed module (and other modules) I understand that one of the plugs needs to be snaked near the bottom of the front - making it a tad difficult to install/uninstall without lifting the front.
> 
> How was your experience with this?


Takes 5 min to do. Jack up the front passenger side and you'll get all the access you need to remove some torx screws from that sides splash shield under the front of the car. Pull part of the plastic splash shield back and easy access....don't even have to take the whole thing off. I zip tied the cable along the fan shroud out of the way of spinning blades so that was the hardest part. But, when you go for service and want to roll back to stock its an easy 5 minute job to disconnect and let it hang till you get it back and reconnect it.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Might be posting mine for sale on the classifieds soon and put that towards one of the tunes. Took it off for the 20k service and left it off since I got the alert for the ecu/tcm update a few days after that service. No issues with it, just think I want a little more than what this offers. If anyone is interested, let me know!


----------

